# Oh dear. . .



## MIGNAL (21 Jan 2007)

I'm afraid this is what greeted me early Sunday morning. You know the theory, a butterfly flaps it's wings in one part of the world and in another . . .Well I guess that damned butterfly flapped it's wings a little too vigorously because it really is chaos. Although it could have been the high winds we have been experiencing lately . . yes! Huge winds, winds that have an absolute devastating effect! Must be. But perhaps it's an excess of that male hormone? That testie thingy. 
A quiet Sunday morn.


----------



## Waka (21 Jan 2007)

Can't see anything wrong with that pic, looks tidy compared to some I've seen in the past


----------



## spadge (21 Jan 2007)

At least 20% of your bench surface is still visible so nowt wrong with that. I start to panic when it gets down to 5% :roll:


----------



## Scott (21 Jan 2007)

I can make a bench as tidy as that in a matter of minutes! :lol:


----------



## Keefaz (21 Jan 2007)

I can't be alone in being a little disturbed by the wine glass standing next to the bottle of white spirit. Things haven't got that bad, have they? :lol:


----------



## Shivers (21 Jan 2007)

Looks like someone broke in & done some work !!.

This is normal for men, workshops kitchens whats the difference.

regards.


----------



## CarlC (21 Jan 2007)

Have fun clearing up :lol:


----------



## mambo (21 Jan 2007)

Keefaz":t1xh5k5h said:


> I can't be alone in being a little disturbed by the wine glass standing next to the bottle of white spirit. Things haven't got that bad, have they? :lol:



thats just what i was thinking :shock:


----------



## RPM (21 Jan 2007)

mambo":2ca4rneg said:


> Keefaz":2ca4rneg said:
> 
> 
> > I can't be alone in being a little disturbed by the wine glass standing next to the bottle of white spirit. Things haven't got that bad, have they? :lol:
> ...



:lol: I thought it was too, but I think it may be a pop bottle cut in half.


----------



## MIGNAL (21 Jan 2007)

> I can't be alone in being a little disturbed by the wine glass standing next to the bottle of white spirit. Things haven't got that bad, have they? Laughing



White spirit? That bottle,my friends, contains Turpentine. Nothing but pure spirit of gum turpentine. For me:the finest.

For you lot-:


----------



## MIGNAL (21 Jan 2007)

The piano has been drinking
My necktie's asleep
The combo went back to New York, and left me all alone
The jukebox has to take a leak
Have you noticed that the carpet needs a haircut?
And the spotlight looks just like a prison break
And the telephone's out of cigarettes
As usual the balcony's on the make
And the piano has been drinking, heavily
The piano has been drinking
And he's on the hard stuff tonight

(Courtesy of Tom Waits)


----------



## Lord Nibbo (21 Jan 2007)

Never mind being able to see the bench, the time to worry is when tools are two or three deep and you cant find space to put your tea cup down. :lol:


----------



## mailee (21 Jan 2007)

I agree with Lord Nibbo, if there is no space for the tea cup it's time for a clean. Mine looked like that this morning but now it is ready for the next job......(Tomorrow morning) :roll:


----------



## dedee (23 Jan 2007)

Where there is work there is no order. :wink: 

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jan 2007)

......on the other hand, this is what my workbench looks like at the end of each session. I do appreciate that we all work in different ways, but I personally find I can't produce the type of work that I like to do if I work in clutter.....must be the ex-woodwork teacher in me  - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (23 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":3kvz35mj said:


> ......on the other hand, this is what my workbench looks like at the end of each session.



Ah! I see a very nice bench now... Did you make it or is it a bought job?


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jan 2007)

LN - Made several years ago now, solid beech top 75mm thick, based on the design in Joyce's book with some cunning extra modifications (Mr C inspired removable tool well trays which allows cramping across the width of the bench and extra bracing to prevent 'racking') - Rob


----------



## RogerS (23 Jan 2007)

MIGNAL":bhhkyi3m said:


> > I can't be alone in being a little disturbed by the wine glass standing next to the bottle of white spirit. Things haven't got that bad, have they? Laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as it's a cold one :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jan 2007)

Roger - its no good anyway for imbibing if its warm 'cos it evaporates too quick :lol: - Rob


----------



## Alf (23 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":23wu3tco said:


>


There's a diseased mind at work there, folks. Stand well back... :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (23 Jan 2007)

Alf":1aydpyjd said:


> There's a diseased mind at work there, folks. Stand well back... :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



This was my worry as well, chisels in order of size, abrasive stacked away neatly in little labeled slots. :? (Or am I strangely jealous of such a phenomenal organisational ability?)

But look closely and you'll see that Rob hasn't swept the floor.


----------



## pidgeonpost (23 Jan 2007)

You have no idea how comforting it is to see a workbench like yours Mignal. After so many shots of pristine workshops on this site I was beginning to think I was the only untidy b*****r around!
As for Woodbloke, how I'd love a nice expanse of wall behind my bench to hang tools on! Unfortunately my workshop is a lean-to with the bench at the low side (Woodrat on the tall side). Maybe one day...


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jan 2007)

Mudman wrote:


> But look closely and you'll see that Rob hasn't swept the floor


Yebut...... it will be swept Thursday night ready for the bin men on Friday

Keeping a 'shop tidy is a legacy of the 'good' old days of teaching were all kit had to be racked out on a wall in the workshop (so I could be check at the end of each lesson that the thieving little vermin hadn't run off with a tasty bit of kit). Benches had to be swept down too as the 'shop was in use all day by different groups of aspiring 'craftspeople' and I do say that advisedly.....old habits die hard I suppose, but it does make life seriously less complicated and remove allot of the stress (if that's the correct term) when you have a workshop, particularly at potential stressy type times like glueing up - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Jan 2007)

I've seen Rob's 'shop and it's impressive. Very simple, very organised and very calm. I use my double garage as a workshop and because it's used for a variety of purposes it drives me mad - too much mess; too little organisation; got to move so many things to get or find the thing I want; and everything takes three times longer. Wish I was as organised as Rob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (23 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":2o20oak5 said:


> ...thieving little vermin...


Ah, don'tcha just love teachers of the old school? :lol:


----------



## RogerS (23 Jan 2007)

Paul Chapman":h664y0kj said:


> .....because it's used for a variety of purposes it drives me mad - too much mess; too little organisation; got to move so many things to get or find the thing I want; and everything takes three times longer. .....
> 
> Paul



Oh I _know_ exactly what you mean. I try. I really try to keep the surfaces of my machines empty but I never succeed. Give me a horizontal surface and I'll fill it. I'm not sure what is more stressful....always tidying stuff away (if you are naturally untidy like me) or struggling to find stuff because you haven't tidied it away  

Then factor in DIY inside the house. Do I put my tools in a box and carry them all inside? Or only a few that I think I might need? But then the tool you want is back outside in the workshop :evil: At least I don't have my tools split between two locations. How those folks who work on site and at home and in the workshop manage it is beyond me


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jan 2007)

Roger Sinden wrote:


> Do I put my tools in a box and carry them all inside?


Roger, I got round this one by keeping a small set of crappy DIY tools in the house...plastic handled chisels and screwdrivers, big claw hammer, Stanley knife, cheap tenon saw and any other crud that accumulates in the bottom of the box....Workmate as a bench in the house

Received your PM re plans...that little tool _really_ does work on a Tormek and I was very pleasantly surprised when I tested it out, you need to ensure that the chisel blade is parallel to the stone surface before tightening the saddle screws. A little candle wax on the inside of the hole to lubricate also helps - Rob


----------



## Shivers (23 Jan 2007)

Roger Sinden":ovv9et84 said:


> Paul Chapman":ovv9et84 said:
> 
> 
> > .....because it's used for a variety of purposes it drives me mad - too much mess; too little organisation; got to move so many things to get or find the thing I want; and everything takes three times longer. .....
> ...




you need one of these for the house,i've always used 2 for installations & have always sworn by them.they fit on five gallon emulsion bucket.

regards


----------



## MIGNAL (25 Jan 2007)

OK. You lot have had a little chuckle at my slobbish methodology but out of chaos theory emerges this:






You can actually see it in mounted in the vice in my original posting. Bubinga with Ind.Rosewood sole and adjustable mouth. This is actually in Mark VIII form as I’m always trying to improve aesthetics and especially ergonomics. I’ve already decided to ditch the Rosewood sole (not slick enough) and the front thumb depression for the next plane.
Here’s a pic of Mark I:








The silly knob at the front just had to go. I also decided to change the cross pin for the more traditional abutments. In future I may even try using the more European plane woods such as a Beech body with a Hornbeam sole. Hornbeam definitely feels slicker probably because of its hardness and very close-grained texture.


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jan 2007)

They look nice, MIGNAL 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## promhandicam (25 Jan 2007)

mudman":fg0urynd said:


> But look closely and you'll see that Rob hasn't swept the floor.



I think the shavings were put there on purpose so that we don't accuse him of being a c*l*c**r :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Evergreen (25 Jan 2007)

MIGNAL

Well, for a post that started off "Oh dear...", that's a pretty impressive little plane to slip under our noses now! Looks damn good to me.

Regards.


----------

